# Looking for Hand-Painted Tile in Guadalajara Area



## El Toro Furioso (May 13, 2007)

We are trying to match existing tile. We have looked throughout lakeside and in Tlaquepaque. Any ideas where to turn next, for example, in Tonala? They are a simple solid hand-painted color. We have found a match for the gold tile but can't quite get the golden brown of the complement. 4" x 4" or, better, 6" x 2" (or so) is what we're seeking. Thanks in advance for your ideas.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You are facing a real challenge. Even matching two batches of the same mass produced tile is difficult. However, if you can identify the maker of the original tiles, he might attempt it for you if the quantity is sufficient; or your willingness to pay for the attempt. Sometimes, it is just easier and more economical to re-tile the entire project.


----------

